# My 2015 Cruze LS build - (Lil Red Riding Hood)



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

Any plans right now for her?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Car looks great, what are your plans?


----------



## DeniseRae (Aug 22, 2015)

Getting new wheels tomorrow....(16" still).... Gonna get some 17" wheels later
Tinted windows coming soon
upgrade stereo head unit and speakers 
ram air hood
factory rear spoiler
chrome door handles and window trim


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

DeniseRae said:


> upgrade stereo head unit and speakers


You might want to read the audio threads. Sure, you can install a new head unit, but I think you'll quickly find that you'll be missing a lot of functions. You might be a lot happier keeping the head unit and adding dsp/amp/speakers.


----------



## DeniseRae (Aug 22, 2015)

This is the route that I plan on going with......









wiring harness maintains all factory functions


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Your 2015 has that "green screen" display? I thought they were all touch screen.


----------



## DeniseRae (Aug 22, 2015)

Nope it the "green screen" display..... 
Googled it and they make harness for them to have aftermarket head unit and still retain ALL factory functions....even steering wheel controls


----------



## DeniseRae (Aug 22, 2015)

Check out video here


http://youtu.be/U5rK1t7Dok8

Also this one too....


http://youtu.be/h-cYW7NFVDk


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Start here and then do even more research and if you find out the truth let us all know how you feel ..

If you feel that all is lost and you still wish to install an aftermarket HU give me a jingle ( PM ) 
I have installed an aftermarket HU already and may be able to help you in such a monumental undertaking ...Until then Good Luck Researching ............Installation Parts for Car Stereo Installers - Harnesses, Dash Kits, Bluetooth, Installer Tools, Do it Yourself


----------



## DeniseRae (Aug 22, 2015)

Well here she is guys with her NEW shoes.....
16" Borbet Type F


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Your a funny guy ...ya wanna see a Race Red Mustang ?


----------



## DeniseRae (Aug 22, 2015)

What's got to do with the rims?


----------



## DeniseRae (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

DeniseRae said:


> Check out video here
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/U5rK1t7Dok8
> ...


It might work in your case. One caution - neither of the videos are US Cruzes. You could run into software issues.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

DeniseRae said:


> What's got to do with the rims?


You must be new...Brian V's posts rarely seem to be about the subject at hand, but it's always welcomed =]


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

cdb09007 said:


> You must be new...Brian V's posts rarely seem to be about the subject at hand, but it's always welcomed =]


Check his honorary title.  He's more focused when it comes to audio.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice wheels, and like the others said don't mind Brian he is a little crazy..lol


----------



## FlufflesDaddy (Nov 28, 2014)

Looking good so far. Those rims would look sick in black, but that's just me. I love black rims.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

brian v said:


> Your a funny guy ...ya wanna see a Race Red Mustang ?


I'm down too see it bro


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> I'm down too see it bro



View attachment 162466
for chris .


----------



## DeniseRae (Aug 22, 2015)

Good looking car......but it's a FORD!!!!!
;(


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

A $ 40.000.00 Mustang .. those wheels are $ 2.000.00


----------

